# house and dog sitting price?



## TheHedgeHotel (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi!
I've just started my own pet sitting business and have been asked for a price to stay overnight at a clients house. I am unsure of how much to charge for this service as she is asking me to walk the dogs are so in the morning before I leave, I usually include the walk in the visit charge.
I'm based in the north of england.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Usually charges are set based on your working hours, your business expenses, how much you need to earn to make a living, your local area and competition. No-one can tell you how much to charge as we don't have that information to hand.

If it's a one-off and you don't mind, just have a look around at other businesses in your local area who offer the same service and charge similar to them.

I would need to charge at least £25 if was just an overnight stay and walk, not staying in the daytime as well, but I am close to London.


----------

